# Problem mit uvesafb und xorg radeon treiber.

## ConiKost

Moin!

Ich habe hier ein blödes Problem mit fbsplash (uvesafb) und den xorg treiber radeon.

Ich kann genau einmal hin und her schalten.

Also sobald ich auf eine normale Konsole zurückschalte und dann wieder zurück zu X, dann habe ich nur noch die totalen Bildfehler. Schalte ich erneut auf die Konsole zurück, habe ich hier ebenfalls totale Bildfehler.

Nur noch ein normaler Neustart hilft. Das ganze tritt mit dem radeon xorg treiber auf. Bei dem vesa xorg treiber sind die Fehler nicht verfügbar.

Gibt es dagegen irgendwie ein Workaround? Den Vesa Treiber zu nutzen ist ja nicht gerade optimal, da keine 3D Beschleunigung.

emerge --info

```
Portage 2.1.4.4 (default-linux/x86/2007.0/desktop, gcc-4.2.2, glibc-2.7-r1, 2.6.24-gentoo-r2 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.24-gentoo-r2 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1500MHz

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 16 Feb 2008 21:16:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p33

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.1.4

dev-lang/python:     2.5.1-r5

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.24

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=pentium-m -O3 -mmmx -msse -msse2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -mfpmath=sse"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=pentium-m -O3 -mmmx -msse -msse2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -mfpmath=sse -fvisibility-inlines-hidden"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS=""

FEATURES="ccache distlocks metadata-transfer parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.gentoo.mesh-solutions.com/gentoo/"

LANG="de_DE.utf8"

LC_ALL="de_DE.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed -Wl,--sort-common -s -Wl,-z,now"

LINGUAS="de"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_COMPRESS="gzip"

PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS="-f9"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/local"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.de.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X Xaw3d a52 aac accessibility acpi alsa bzip2 cddb cdr cups dbus dri dvb dvd dvdr esd firefox flac fontconfig ftp gd gif gnome gpm gstreamer gtk hal java javascript jpeg jpeg2k laptop mad midi mmx mng mono mp3 mpeg ncurses networkmanager nls nntp nptl nsplugin ogg opengl pam pdf png ppds python readline samba sound spell sse sse2 ssl svg symlink threads tiff timidity truetype unicode vcd vorbis win32codecs wxwindows x264 x86 xorg xpm xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1      emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m       maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="de" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon vesa"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

----------

## Max Steel

Also ich habe im Kernel, noch das Ati Radeon Display Support eingebaut.

Es funktioniert mehrmals ohne Fehler umzuschalten.

Welche Versionen benutzt du denn?

----------

## ConiKost

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> Also ich habe im Kernel, noch das Ati Radeon Display Support eingebaut.
> 
> Es funktioniert mehrmals ohne Fehler umzuschalten.
> 
> Welche Versionen benutzt du denn?

 

Welche Versionen?! Von was?  :Very Happy: 

Kernel: 2.6.24-gentoo-r2

xorg-server: 1.4.0.90-r3

xf86-video-ati: 6.6.3

v86d: 0.1.3-r1

ATI Radeon Display Support hab ich nicht aktiviert. Aber das ist doch eigentlich nur ein alternative framebuffer treiber?

----------

## Max Steel

mag sein, aber ich für meinen Teil bekam ohne nicht einmal einen FBSplash hin.

Jedenfalls benutze ich das ohne Probleme, meine Versionen kann ich gerade nicht ansagen (bin unter Windoof unterwegs)

----------

## firefly

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> mag sein, aber ich für meinen Teil bekam ohne nicht einmal einen FBSplash hin.
> 
> Jedenfalls benutze ich das ohne Probleme, meine Versionen kann ich gerade nicht ansagen (bin unter Windoof unterwegs)

 

hast du es mit uvesafb schon probiert? http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_fbsplash

----------

## Max Steel

das läuft ja auch, eben ohne Ati Radeon gings nie, aber das ist nicht mein Thread.

----------

## firefly

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> das läuft ja auch, eben ohne Ati Radeon gings nie, aber das ist nicht mein Thread.

 

dann ist was bei der konfiguration schiefgelaufen, aber du hast recht das gehört hier nicht hin.

Conikost: schonmal probiert ob es mit dem stabilen xorg funktioniert?

----------

## ConiKost

Was muss ich den alles für den stabilen xorg mergen?

Oder reicht nur den xorg-server 1.3.0 zu emergen?

----------

## firefly

 *ConiKost wrote:*   

> Was muss ich den alles für den stabilen xorg mergen?
> 
> Oder reicht nur den xorg-server 1.3.0 zu emergen?

 

hmm vieleicht reicht das. Aber um sicher zu gehen sollten auch die restlichen X-libs auch auf stable gebracht werden.

----------

## ConiKost

Moin!

Ich habs nun mal versucht mit dem stabilen xorg Server. Löst mein Problem leider nicht  :Sad: 

----------

